# "Title not available"



## CarlaMar (Jun 23, 2008)

Many Channels have no identities. When selecting a channel, "Title not available" displays and nothing else. We have tried resetting thru the network settings. Continuing problem.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

It means you don't have guide data. Try re-running guided setup and choosing an alternate lineup.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The lineup may be correct and recommend that you force a Tivo connection in the Settings/Network menu.

Is this a new Tivo? If so, it may require a software update by doing the same Tivo connection several times. A new Tivo gets the update on around the 4th connection.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> The lineup may be correct and recommend that you force a Tivo connection in the Settings/Network menu.
> 
> Is this a new Tivo? If so, it may require a software update by doing the same Tivo connection several times. A new Tivo gets the update on around the 4th connection.


They said many of the channels were without guide data. That implies some work. Even if you are setting up a new TiVo, it will not show guide data for some channels but not others for the same time period. It implies the lineup being used is most likely incorrect.


----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm having a similar issue... but it's only with the "digital" channels. Almost all of the channels with a dash (like 20-1 for example) say "No Title Available".

I have found the channels in Zap2it:
http://tvschedule.zap2it.com/

But they are listed as both Channel 7 and also 1200. They don't list any channels with dashes.
I don't receive 7 or 1200 - but the signal comes in fine for 20-1 (does that make any sense).

I also found it on Rabbitears.info as:
20-1	30.3 WUTR-DT ABC	"WUTR ABC"

How can I tell the TiVo that channel 20-1 is the same as 7 (or 1200)??


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RedMan8 said:


> I'm having a similar issue... but it's only with the "digital" channels. Almost all of the channels with a dash (like 20-1 for example) say "No Title Available".
> 
> I have found the channels in Zap2it:
> http://tvschedule.zap2it.com/
> ...


When running the Guided Setup, did you say Antenna, Cable, or both? Whole number channels are cable and need a cable card. So, are you cable or OTA?

When using zap2it, it asks for your zipcode, then provider. What did you select?

update: I forgot to ask: which Roamio model are you using?


----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

I selected "Both" in guided setup. I don't have a CableCard installed so I just "Scanned" for channels.

I just noticed on Zap2It - when I select "Antenna" - I see channel 20.1 - but it's not exactly a match to my 20-1. Some of the shows on 20.1 match up with what I saw earlier today - but not all of them.

Doesn't make sense?!

Update - I'm using a Premiere 2 tuner


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RedMan8 said:


> I selected "Both" in guided setup. I don't have a CableCard installed so I just "Scanned" for channels.
> 
> I just noticed on Zap2It - when I select "Antenna" - I see channel 20.1 - but it's not exactly a match to my 20-1. Some of the shows on 20.1 match up with what I saw earlier today - but not all of them.
> 
> ...


So, maybe you could use the Premiere forum? 

It make sense if you have clear QAM. TiVo's guide doesn't care if there is a cable card or if there is an antenna connected. It doesn't use the PSIP either. Your channels are downloaded depending on your zipcode and provider selection. So, are you using cable or an antenna? The basic Premiere is the last box to allow both at the same time. For cable you will need a cable card and cable service.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

RedMan8 said:


> I selected "Both" in guided setup. I don't have a CableCard installed so I just "Scanned" for channels.
> 
> I just noticed on Zap2It - when I select "Antenna" - I see channel 20.1 - but it's not exactly a match to my 20-1. Some of the shows on 20.1 match up with what I saw earlier today - but not all of them.
> 
> ...


What are you using for your input (cable or OTA)? If you are using cable, then you aren't going to get guide data to work correctly without a cablecard even if you can tune some channels.


----------

